# Red Anal Fins?



## CyberSpike (Mar 25, 2006)

I'm new to raising Zebra Danios and I haven't seen much online regarding juivenille's, most articles and pictures are of mature fish.

My Zebra's are still very young and I'm wondering, are their fins supposed to be redish color at that age? The rest of the fish is a little pinkish color, but they are a bit red around the gills too. Is this common for juivies?


----------



## CyberSpike (Mar 25, 2006)

Think there could be something irritating them? Such as if my water conditioner isnt removing all the chlorine?


----------

